# Snickers Training



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

We have stated training Snickers how to step up on our hand and fingers wearing gloves until he gets use to our hand and fingers.We have been training him for a week now and training has gone very well.My wife worked with Snickers getting him use to coming out of his cage using a perch and Snickers stepped up on the perch for her and came out of his cage and is sitting on top of his cage talking,and singing.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.My wife and I are very proud of Snickers training progress and we will let you know how his training is coming along.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers stepped up on our hand and finger tonight and got a piece a millet of positive behavior then went back into his cage and ate and drank and ate all his veggies.training with Snickers has gone better than we both expected.We are both very proud of Snickers and love him very much.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Good progress. I'm glad you're going slow with the process. It sounds like he's not bothered by the gloves you wear but in my case, with my previous bird (parakeet), he was more frightened of the gloves than of my hands. Haha!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks,Rain Feather,we are only using gloves with Snickers until he gets use me and my wife's hands and fingers.Tonight Snickers let us know he wanted my wife and I to play peek a boo with him before he went to bed.We are both very happy with Snickers training progress and will continue going at Snickers pace.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers did great with his training today,he stepped up on the perch for my wife and came out of his cage for over two hours got a piece of millet for positive behavior and went back into his cage after two hours in the cage and ate and drank.Snickers is doing better about stepping up on our hand and fingers everyday.We are both so proud of Snickers with his training progress.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went great today,he stepped up on the perch for my wife and stepped up on my hand and finger and got a piece of millet for positive behavior.They only thing is my wife forgot to wear her gloves when getting Snickers to step up on her hand and got bit and drew blood.She will be wearing gloves until Snickers gets use to both our hands and fingers.Snickers didn't get a piece of millet for stepping up on my wife's hand and finger since he bit her.training with Snickers has gone pretty well for the first nine days and some up and down days are to be expected.We both love Snickers very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training was fantastic today,he stepped up on my hand and finger and stepped up on my wife's hand and finger and snuggled up to her like he does with me.Snickers flew around the living room for a few minutes and then he went to the top of his cage and got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Today has been Snickers best day of training and my wife and I are so proud of him.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers just got done with training,it went very well.Snickers stepped up on my hand and finger and then flew around the living room for a few minutes then went to the top of his cage and is sitting there right now.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.We are both very pleased with Snickers training progress so far after thirteen days of training.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks,Lindsey,Snickers training is going better than we both expected,he is really willing to learn.We have been doing the training at Snickers pace and it's helped a lot.We are both very proud of Snickers progress with his training.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training session went very well,Snickers stepped up on the perch and came out of his cage,then stepped up for me on the first try and was rewarded with a piece of millet.Snickers flew around the front room for a few minutes then flew onto the top of his cage and is sitting there right now.Snickers had been out of his cage for over two hours.My wife and I are very proud of Snickers and how well he is doing with his training.Snickers training seems to be getting better and better everyday and we are both very happy about that.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had his training session today and he did very well,Snickers came out of his cage stepping up on my hand in the cage,then walked around the living room for a little bit got up on the curtain rod for about five minutes then stepped up on my hand and is now sitting on top of his cage.Snickers was rewarded with a piece of millet.His training is going very well and Snickers lets us give him scritches on top of his head,great progress with Snickers training for just sixteen days of training.We are both very proud of Snickers training progress.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training session today went very well,Snickers perched on the perch and came right out of the cage the first time,stepped up on my hand and let me give him scritches,Snickers then wanted to explore and walked around the floor in the living room and stepped up on my hand,flew around the front room floor a few minutes and flew to the top of his cage and is sitting there right now.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.my wife and I are very pleased with Snickers training progress after 17 days.His training is getting easier everyday.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,he got on the perch and came out of his cage and flew around the front room for a few minutes,stepped up on my finger and flew to the top of his cage.Snickers was out of his cage for five hours then went back into his cage to eat and drank and is now chattering,talking and doing his wolf whistle.We are both very proud of snickers training progress for only eighteen days.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training session went very well today,Snickers stepped up on our hand flew around the front room for a few minutes to get his flying exercise and stepped up on my hand again and flew to the top of his cage when I told him to and got a piece of millet for positive behavior.This is the first time I have tried to tell Snickers to fly on top of his cage and we are both so proud of him doing it on the first try.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training session went very well today,he stepped up on the perch and went to the top of his cage and is singing on top of his cage he seems very happy today we have sunshine and he really likes that.Snickers flew into the kitchen then walked back into the living room doing the bat bird,toured all our bird cages,and stepped up on my hand and I got some scritches in.Snickers climbed up on my arm and shoulder then went back to the top of his cage and got a piece of millet for positive behavior like he does when he does something positive.Snickers is really enjoying his time out of his cage everyday and is out for five to six hours everyday.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training today went great.My wife got Snickers to step up on the perch and he came out of the cage,flew around the front room for a few minutes and stepped up on my hand and got a piece of millet and flew to the top of his cage and was out of his cage for five hours then went back into his cage and ate his food and veggies and got a drink.We are both very happy with Snickers training progress.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice! You seem to really be into it! good for you!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes we are,we really enjoy training Snickers and he picks things up so quickly.It is always so exciting when he does something that he's trained to do.We could not of asked for a better bird with Snickers,he's our little angel and we thank God for allowing Snickers to live with us in his forever home everyday.Snickers will now fly to the top of his cage when he steps up on my hand when he's commanded to.It is so exciting when he does that especially on the first try.He's an exceptional bird.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training session went very well today,he stepped up on the perch and came out of his cage and flew to the top of the book stand and is sitting there singing right now and enjoying his out of cage time.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers stepped up on my hand and went to the top of his cage where he is sitting now.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training session went well today the wife got him to step up on a perch and come out of his cage and he stepped up on my finger and hand and stayed on the top of his cage for over five hours and got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers training is going very well and my wife and i are very happy with his progress.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw congrats


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank You,Lindsey.Snickers stepped up on my hand today and flew around the front room for a few minutes and flew to the top of his cage where he is sitting now.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers is doing very well with his training with my wife and I and we are both very proud of Snickers and we both love him very much,and Snickers love us both very much.We are both very happy to have Snickers as a part of our family.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,he stepped up on my hand and finger and got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers flew around the front room for a few minutes and then flew on top of his cage and is sitting there now.We had company today our grandsons and grand daughter and their mom and step dad and Snickers loved them all.Snickers is really good around people.We are both so proud of Snickers and how his training is going.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

That sounds great !
Sounds like hes getting very used to the company of people.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes he is,Snickers is adjusting very well and his training is going better than my wife and I thought it would for Snickers being a former breeder bird.We still have a long ways to go with Snickers but he is a lot tamer than when we first got him,and he picks things up very quickly.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training session went wonderful today.Snickers stepped up on our hand and got apiece of millet for positive behavior and flew to the top of his cage and is sitting there now.Snickers training is getting better everyday and he gets to fly around the front room which is giving him good exercise for his wings and his other muscles.We are both so proud of Snickers and how is training is going.And we both love him very much and are glad to have Snickers as a part of our family.


----------



## Ems (Mar 19, 2012)

He sounds like a lovely bird. I'm hoping that with time my Tiki will get tamer and let me put my hand into his cage and come out for proper flies. Just one quick question tho. You say a piece of millet, do you mean one of the clumps or you hold the spray and let him have a mouthful or how much exactly would be the right amount to give as a reward? Sorry for being thick just my old tiel within a couple of weeks would step up from anywhere onto my finger so I had no problems at all 

Thanks Emma


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I give Snickers a few bites of the millet.That's all he gets.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,he stepped up on the perch for my wife and came out of his cage and sat on top of his cage for a couple of hours,Snickers stepped up on my hand and got a piece of millet for positive behavior then flew around the front room after walking around the bathroom,kitchen and the living room floor and is sitting on top of the curtain rod in the front room.Snickers training sessions are going very well everyday and is getting a lot easier.Snickers learns things very easily,and my wife and I are very proud of Snickers progress.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers wanted out of his cage at 11:45am so he stepped up on the perch and flew out of his cage and flew around the front room,steeped up on my hand and got a piece of millet for positive behavior and flew to the top of his cage and is still sitting there now.Snickers training went really well today and my wife and I are very proud of Snickers on how well his training is going.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went really well Wednesday,my wife got Snickers to step up on the perch and got him out of his cage,he stepped up on my hand and went to the top of his cage and got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers was out of his cage for over seven hours and then went back into his cage to eat and drink.Snickers does really well with his training everyday and is getting use to it.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great day training today.Snickers stepped up on my hand and flew around the front room for a few minutes and stepped up on my hand again and got a piece of millet for positive behavior and then flew to the top of his cage for about three and a half hours went into his cage to eat and drink for fifteen minutes then stepped up on a perch for my wife and sat on top of his cage foe another three and a half hours then came into his cage on his own and ate all his veggies and ate his food and drank and talked and sang quite a bit.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. Sweet snickers.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers is a sweetie,we have never loved a bird like we love Snickers.He is such an unique bird,we have never had a cockatiel like Snickers he does things that make you laugh .We are so proud of Snickers and how his training is going,better than we both thought it would.Snickers does a good job of listening to both of us when he get too loud.Thank you for the nice comments meaggie dear they are appreciated.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It sounds like Snickers is a very smart boy!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Jaime S Snickers is a very smart boy,he picks things up very quickly.When we got Snickers in January he could sing one song and say two words now he can sing five songs and say about twelve words and does a great job stepping up on my hand and fingers,likes to snuggles and I give him some scritches,and he steps up on a perch to come out of his cage very well for me and my wife and gets to fly around the front room,kitchen,bathroom and bedroom but is supervised by me,and he isn't allowed in the kitchen if we are cooking or doing dishes foe his own safety.He wolf whistles a lot more now since we got him,Snickers is truly amazing.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well,Snickers stepped up on the perch for my wife and came out of his cage and was given a piece of millet for positive behavior,then sat on top of his cage for over four hours then came down to eat and drink.Snickers then stepped up on my hand and flew around the front room for five minutes,and stepped up on my hand,snuggled for a while sat on mt shoulder and let me give him some scritches on his head and then flew to the top of his cage and sat there for another her four hours and then he went back to his cage to eat his veggies,food and to drink then play with his toys.We are both very proud of Snickers and his training.We both love Snickers very much.Snickers got a piece of millet after stepping up on my hand for positive behavior.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training today went fantastic,he stepped up on my hand and came out of the cage and went to the top of his cage and got a piece of millet for positive behavior and stayed on top of his cage for two hours went down to eat and drink and then stepped up on my hand and went to the top of his cage and got a piece of millet and is sitting on top of his cage for over two and half hours now.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went great today,he stepped up on the perch for my wife and he came out of his cage and sat on top of his cage foe three and half hours,then flew around the front room for around five minutes then stepped up on my hand and flew around the front room for little bit and walked on the front room floor and climbed back into his cage on is own.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior for stepping up on my hand.Snickers training is going great and we are both really proud of Snickers training progress and both love him very much.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice! He seems corporative!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers learns very quick and is eager to please.Snickers loves attention and really thrives on attention,I think that is the main reason Snickers has gotten use to our home so quickly since we have only had Snickers for two months as of today.Boy the time flies,we remember when Snickers first came to our home how scared Snickers was but in the two months since my wife and I have had Snickers he has seemed to tamed down quite a bit since we first got him.We still have a long way to go with Snickers but we are getting there slow but sure at Snickers pace.My wife and I love Snickers very much and Snickers loves us both and our other birds very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on my hand and got a piece of millet for positive behavior,and sat on top of his cage for about an hour and flew to the holder where we have fake flowers set up and he sat on top of the holder for two hours then came down to his cage to eat and drink.We are very happy with Snickers training sessions.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

He sounds like he is getting along real well! also I love how you are consistent and persistent in his training!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

We are very pleased with Snickers training progress,Snickers is easy to work with and we go at Snickers pace and that helps out a lot.Snickers is a very quick learner and is eager to please so that makes things a lot easier.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training today went very well,Snickers stepped up on my hand and went to the top of his cage and is sitting up there right now.We are so proud of Snickers and how well his training is going and Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers is loved by both of us very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training was great today,he stepped up on my hand and went to the top of his cage and got a piece of millet for positive behavior and then flew into the bathroom and walked into the kitchen then the front room and the went back into his cage to eat and drink.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers came out the cage on his own tonight and sat on top of his cage,he stepped up on my hand and got a piece of millet for positive behavior,Snickers snuggled for a few minutes and climbed up on my shoulder and let me give him scritches.Snickers training is really going well and we are both very proud of Snickers.He's really enjoying his swing and his toys.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on my hand and got a piece of millet for positive behavior and sat on top of his cage for three hours then flew into the bathroom and walked on the floor in the bathroom then walked into the kitchen and then to the front room and walked around for five minutes then walked into his cage.Tonight he stepped up on the perch for my wife and came out of the cage for an hour and a half got a piece of millet for positive behavior and then came down and ate his veggies,food and got a drink and went down to his cuttle bone and mineral block.It was a great day for Snickers and his training.We both love Snickers very much and Snickers loves us both and our other birds very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today he stepped up on the perch and flew out of the cage and flew around the front room for a few minutes then walked around the floor for a half hour and walked back into his cage on his own and ate and drank.Snickers came out of his cage on his own tonight and is sitting on top of his cage singing and talking.We are so proud of Snickers and how his training is going.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went well today,this morning Snickers came out of his cage on his own and sat on top of his cage for three hours came back into his cage to eat and drink and then stepped up on my hand and climbed on my shoulder wanted snuggles and his head scratched.He got a piece of millet for positive behavior and is sitting on top of his cage now.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training today was wonderful,Snickers stepped up on my hand for the first time without me wearing gloves and I was do proud of him,I plan on working with him a little bit with and without the gloves stepping up on my hand until he gets use to my hands without gloves.This is major progress in Snickers training progress.Snickers also stepped up on my wife's hands with gloves on since he's not use to her hands yet without gloves but he will be trained to get use to her hands with and without gloves.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior,we are both so proud of him and his great training progress.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds like your doing everything right and Snickers is showing great progress congrats and good work  When we first got Shake he was the same way now we can pet him and cuddle him a little and he gives kisses sometimes . It has taken months to get here but it was well worth the wait and patience is key


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes it is,Rexies Mum.My wife and I are so proud of Snickers progress in his training and now much he has tamed down since we have had him.He is such a loveable bird and is very eager to please and learns things so quickly.Patience surely is the key and working at Snickers pace has really helped his training go a lot smoother.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on my hand and got a piece of millet for positive behavior and sat on top of his cage for five hours then came down and ate and drank then stepped up on the perch for my wife and sat on top of his cage for three and half hours then came down to his cage to eat his veggie,food and drink.Snickers was very entertaining today and wolf whistled and did the charge whistle.Snickers training is really progressing very well as Snickers get more tame.We both love Snickers very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on the perch for my wife and went to the top of his cage and sat there for two hours and came down to eat and drink then stepped up on my hand and went to the top of his cage for an hour then flew around the room for five minutes and went back to the top of his cage and got a piece of millet for positive behavior.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on my hand without gloves and got a piece of millet for positive behavior and sat on top of his cage for two hours,flew around the front room for five minutes then went back down to his cage to eat and drink.Tonight Snickers stepped up on the perch and went to the top of his cage to sit and has been out for two hours,Snickers training is going very well and we are both very proud of Snickers training progress.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on my hand without gloves on and went to the top of his cage and got a piece of millet for positive behavior,then he went back to his cage to eat and drink then went back up to the top of his cage on his own and is sitting there right now.Snickers training is going very well and he is doing very well stepping up on my hand without gloves and we are both very proud of him.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on my hand without gloves and went to the top of his cage and got a piece of millet for positive behavior,he then went down to his cage to eat and drink and nibble on his cuttle bone and mineral block then went back to the top of his cage on his own and has been at the top of his cage for six hours.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on my hand without gloves and went to the top of his cage and sat on top of his cage for three hours,came down to eat and drink then went up to the top of his cage on his own and sat up there for four hours.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today.Snickers cage out of his cage on his own and went to the top of his cage for about an hour and then flew around the front room and sat on top of the book shelf for an hour then stepped up on my hand without gloves on and got a piece of millet for positive behavior and sat on top of his cage for over two hours came down to eat and drink then cage out of his cage and went on top of his cage and has been on top of his cage for four hours.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on my hand without gloves on and got a piece of millet for positive behavior,he stayed on top of his cage for three hours came down to eat and drink for ten minutes then went back up to the top of his cage and has been sitting there for three hours now.We are both so proud of Snickers and how he is doing with his training.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers came out of his cage on his own and sat on top of his cage for three hours then came down to eat and drink then went back to the top of his cage on his own and stayed there for two hours and came down to eat and drink and chew on his cuttle bone and mineral block then he went back up to the top of his cage on his own, and stayed there for an hour and a half then flew to the book shelf for a half an hour stepped up on my hand without gloves on after flying back to the book shelf then went back into his cage and got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers is getting more use to getting in and out of his cage on his own more and more every day and my wife and I are very proud Snickers and how well his training is going and that he is coming in and out of his cage on his own.We both love Snickers very much and he loves us both very much and has really tamed down a lot since we got him 11 weeks ago.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a huge milestone in his training today,Snickers stepped up on my hand on top of his cage and snuggled and sat on my shoulder then let me give him scritches on top of his head without gloves on,I am so excited and so is my wife,I just had to let everyone know how excited we are with Snickers milestone,and he got a piece of millet foe being so good.My wife and I feel that Snickers is really bonding very well with us and is doing great with my wife stepping up on the perch for her.I have been waiting for this day to come when Snickers would step up on my hand and fingers without gloves and let me give him scritches on top of his head without gloves.We both love Snickers very much and Snickers loves us and our other birds very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went great today,Snickers stepped up on my hand without gloves on and sat on my shoulder and let me give him scritches on the top of his head,snuggled for a few minutes then went to the top of his cage and sat there for five hours then came down to eat,drink,chew on his cuttle bone and mineral block and then climbed back up to the top of his cage until dinner time then he came down to eat his veggies and get a drink.Snickers flew around the front room for a few minutes sat on top of the book shelf,and flew to the top of my wife's chair then flew to the top of his cage.We are both very proud of Snickers training progress and that he is coming in and out of his cage on his own.We both love Snickers very much and Snickers loves us very much and our other birds.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers came out of his cage on his own after eating,drinking and chewing on his cuttle bone and mineral block,sat on top of his cage for two hours then flew on top of the book shelf and stayed there for five hours then flew to the top of my wife's chair then back to the top of his cage until bedtime then came down to his cage and ate and drank and ate his veggies and went to bed at 9:45pm.Snickers did great stepping up on my hand and finger and climbed on my shoulder and got scritches on top of his head.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on our hand and finger and got apiece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers got out of his cage on his own and climbed up to the top of his cage and sat there for five hours then came down to eat and drink and eat his veggies then cage back out of his cage on his own and sat on top of his cage for two hours then went to bed at 10:25pm.We are both very proud of Snickers training progress and hos flying is going really well and great exercise for him.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on my hand and finger without gloves and got a piece of millet for positive behavior and climbed up on my shoulder and let me give him scritches on the top of his head and Snickers snuggled for a little bit.Snickers comes in and out of his cage on hie own and eats and drinks and chews on his cuttle bone and mineral block and eats his veggies,pellets and seeds and drinks very well and enjoys playing with his toys a lot.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers came out of his cage on his own,and went to the top of his cage and sat on top of his cage for three hours then came down to eat and drink and chew on his cuttle bone and mineral block then climbed back to the top of his cage and sat there for two hours then flew over to the top of the book shelf and stayed there for an hour then stepped up on my hand and snuggled for a few minutes,climbed on my shoulders and let me give him scritches on his head then went back to the top of his cage and sat there until dinner time and ate his veggies,food,and drank and chewed on his cuttle bone and mineral block and went back to the top of his cage and stayed there until bed time at 9:45pm.We are both so proud of Snickers training progress and how we are bonding with Snickers.Snickers is getting more tame every day.We still have a long way to go with Snickers but we are getting there.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today.Snickers stepped up on my hand and finger and snuggled for a little bit then climbed on my shoulder and got scritches on top of his head.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior and then flew around for a few minutes,flew to the top of the book shelf and stayed there for n hour,flew back to the top of his cage,Snickers got a mist bath today and spread his wings then preened his feathers when he got done.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training has been going very well.Snickers gets out of his cage on his own and comes down to eat,drink and chew on his cuttle bone and mineral block then go back up to the top of his cage.Snickers flying is going well he gets plenty of exercise everyday.His favorite spots are on top of his cage and on top of our book shelf in the front room.Stepping up is going really well with Snickers,he steps up on my hand and fingers without gloves and likes to snuggle and climb up on my shoulder and get scritches on top of his head.Snickers gets a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers is wolf whistling more and more every day we both love his singing and talking,he's become really comical and we both really enjoy that.Snickers is loved by both of us and our other birds and Snickers loves us both and our other birds,he's really become a part of our family in the 84 days we have had him.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers learned two new words today,good boy and good bird,we are both so proud of Snickers and how well he is learning new things,his training went great today,Snickers flying went really well and he walked on the living room floor for a few minutes then climbed to the top of his cage and sat there till supper time and he came down to drink,chew on his cuttle bone and mineral block and eat his food,pellets,bread and veggies.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went well today,Snickers stepped up on our hand and finger,snuggled then went to the top of my shoulder got scritches and climbed to my other shoulder then went to the top of his cage and stayed there for four hours came down to eat and drin then went back to the top of his cage and flew to the top of the book shelf and sat there for two hours then flew back over to the top of his cage and sat there till he got his veggies then came down ate his food,pellets,bread,veggies drank and chewed on his mineral block and cuttle bone and is sitting on the top of his cage.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training is going very well and he is getting better with me and my wife's hand with stepping up.Snickers is taming down a lot since we got him all most three months ago.We are both very proud on Snickers training progress.Today Snickers learned a new word,Supper.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers had a great training day today,Snickers got a lot of good flying practice in today and stepped up on my hand and got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers ate a cheerio from my hand for the first time and wife and I are very proud of him.Wednesday will be a special day for Snickers and my wife and I,more on the special day then.Snickers has come a long way since we got him in January and is a lot tamer now.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training has been going very well.Snickers is doing great with stepping up on my hand and finger.He gets a piece of millet for good behavior.my wife and i are working with Snickers in getting him use to our hand on top of his cage,we leave our hand on top of his cage for 10 minutes and let him come to our hand when he is ready.We are doing it at his pace.Snickers comes in and out of his cage on his own all the time and we are very happy that Snickers is doing that.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training has been going very well,today Snickers stepped up on my hand and finger and snuggled for a couple of minutes then got some scritches on the top of his head and then climbed up on my shoulder and sat up there for ten minutes then flew to the top of his cage.Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers flying is going very well and he gets about ten to fifteen minutes of flying every day supervised.We are so proud of Snickers training progress.Snickers said peek a boo today and we were both very proud of that.


----------



## Zeus2000 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Cool!!!*

COOL!!! That's awesome.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

My wife and I are so proud of Snickers training progress especially being a former breeder bird and only being in our home for three months.He's come a long way in three months and we are very pleased.Snickers step up training is going very well also and he allows us to give him scritches on top of his head and he loves to snuggle and sit on top of my shoulder.Snickers comes in and out of his cage on his own all the time now and that makes us very proud of him.He sure is a very happy bird and we are both so happy he is a part of our family.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went really well today,Snickers stepped up on our hand and snuggled and got scrritches on the top of his head then sat on my shoulder for ten minutes.Snickers flew around the front room for five minutes and then went back to the top of his cage and got a piece of millet for positive behavior.We are both so proud of Snickers training progress and love him very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training was fantastic today,Snickers stepped up on my hand then snuggled for a few minutes and got scritches on top of his head then climbed on to my shoulder for twenty minutes and we walked around the inside of the apartment then Snickers went to the top of his cage,got a piece of millet for positive behavior.We are both very proud of Snickers training progress and how well his training is going.Snickers is getting tamer every day.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went great today,Snickers stepped up on my hand and finger snuggled for a few minutes the let me give him scritches on the top of his head then climbed on top of my shoulder and sat there for twenty five minutes,We were both very proud of Snickers training progress and Snickers got a piece of millet for positive behavior.Snickers can now sing the song from the show Little House on the Prairie.Snickers and Cinnamon were talking back and forth today and both Snickers and Cinnamon wolf whistled it was so awesome to hear.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went fantastic today,Snickers stepped up on my hand and finger,snuggled for a few minutes then got scritches on the top of his head and sat on my shoulder for hour over half and sat with me on the couch for fifteen minutes.I was so excited that Snickers did that.Snickers has really come along way with his training and has tamed down a lot since we got Cinnamon.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training has been getting a lot easier since we brought Cinnamon home four days ago.Snickers seems to be getting tamer and mellowing out quite a bit and also is very comical just like Cinnamon.Snickers steps up on my hand a lot easier and loves snuggling and getting scritches on the top his head and sitting on my shoulder.My wife and I never dreamed that Cinnamon would be such a positive influence on Snickers in just four days and that cinnamon would adjust to his new home so quick.We both couldn't be happier.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers training went very well today,Snickers stepped up on the perch and got a piece of millet for positive behavior then stepped up on my hand and finger,snuggled and got scritches on the top of his head then sat on my shoulder for a half an hour and really enjoyed that.Snickers did great with his flying as he flew to the top of the book shelf and sat up there for a half an hour then flew back to the top of his cage.Cinnamon's training also went very well as he did what Snickers did but is still learning flying training.He's gets better with flying every day.We are both very proud of Snickers and Cinnamon's training progress.And we both love them both very much.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers and Cinnamon's training are going really well.Snickers is getting better about stepping up on my hand and finger and stepping up for my wife and sitting on our shoulders.He is even letting both of us give him scritches on the top of his head.We will have pictures up later tonight of Snickers and Cinnamon.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers and Cinnamon's training has been going very well,they are both doing very good about stepping up on our hand and finger.We are both very proud of Snickers and Cinnamon's training progress.Snickers is really taming down a lot and we are both very pleased about that.


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Congrats on both of your tiels' training


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Noelle,Snickers and Cinnamon's training is going very well,my wife and I love Snickers and Cinnamon very much.And we are both very proud of both of them and their training progress.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers and Cinnamon's training is going very well,in a few days Cinnamon's quarantine will be over and we can see how Cinnamon and Snickers inter act with each other.


----------

